
Scrible Launches Rich Web Annotation App To The Public - acrum
http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/04/scrible-launches-rich-web-annotation-app-to-the-public/
======
rdamico
This looks almost exactly like WebNotes, the product we built before joining
YC and pivoting to Crocodoc.

Will be interesting to see where Scrible takes their product, especially with
fresh funding from the NSF.

~~~
rexf
The concept of attaching notes/summary/gifts/messages/art/etc as a layer on
top of websites has been done endlessly.

It seems like the main problem is the network effect. Why should I use yet
another service if there's not enough scale for it to be effective?

